

End-to-end encrypted email, based in Switzerland. - m4rol
https://protonmail.ch/

======
LaSombra
HushMail, IIRC, proposed almost the same thing and in the end they had the
keys to unlock your mailboxes.

------
PeekPoke
Seems interesting, have signed for Beta invite.

